# More Elms = More Morels - VIDEO



## shroomcrafter (Oct 20, 2012)

Many shroomers believe it's true: the more dead elms you look under, the better your chances for more morels. I'm posting my Youtube video, "Go for the Gold! - 14 Lbs," as a refresher to remind us (and newbies) what dead elms look like. You'll also see plenty of shrooms. Pardon my emphasis on elms. It's just that I usually do well with dead elms, when I can find them. Good luck and God bless!


----------



## youngsteven (May 7, 2014)

Wish I were the one taking this video!!


----------



## shroomcrafter (Oct 20, 2012)

youngsteven, 

Be sure to carry a good camera with you, because you never know when you will stumble onto some great pics and vids. If you check out my Youtube vid, "Morel Mushrooms - Through the Years (Condensed)" you will note it's mostly photos. How I wish I had had a good video cam all those years. But I least I got a lot of good pics. Good luck and I hope to see some of your videos in the future!


----------

